# Crisp Lemon Cookie recipe needed



## kiwi ginny (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm desperately searching for a good recipe that makes crisp lemon cookies; preferrably one that spreads well when baking...can anyone help please?

Thanks in advance,
Ginny


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Define level of crispness. Do you want like a florentine crispy (don't have anything like that) or thin, crispy around the edges slightly chewy toward the center with lots of natural lemon flavor (I have one of those)?

I'd be happy to post mine if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## kiwi ginny (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes that sounds totally like what I am looking for - I would love your recipe please!


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

LEMON THINS

10 TBS Butter (½ cup plus 2 TBS)
1 cup sugar
½ tsp. Vanilla extract
2 tsp. Lemon extract
1 ½ TBS lemon zest
1/4 cup lemon juice
1 ½ cups all purpose flour
1 ½ baking powder
½ tsp. Baking soda
1/4 tsp. Salt

powdered sugar for dusting

Cream butter and sugar until fluffy, add extract, zest and lemon juice. Sift dry ingredients into a bowl, blend into dough. Chill dough. Roll chilled dough into 1 tsp balls. Place on parchment lined baking sheets. Bake in a 350 oven for 8 minutes or until edges just begin to color. Cool on wire racks and dust with powdered sugar


----------

